# Confidence Quotes



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

I find reading the quotes from http://www.quotegarden.com/confidence.html to be helpful and inspiring in building self confidence, I hope it helps some of you as well


----------



## Fake $20 (Oct 18, 2004)

thanks for posting


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

> I've spent most of my life walking under that hovering cloud, jealousy, whose acid raindrops blurred my vision and burned holes in my heart. Once I learned to use the umbrella of confidence, the skies cleared up for me and the sunshine called joy became my faithful companion.


i enjoyed that one


----------



## mjanton909 (Mar 1, 2005)

Thanks for posting. I always appreciate quotes. On that page I think that Shakespeare's two are my favorites.


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I love reading quotes like that, capturing a really great idea in one sentence. I am surprised i didn't see any einstein quotes though, some of his are really neat.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

I love collecting quotes. I'll make sure to bookmark that page.


----------



## Gemini (Jun 17, 2005)

Hi Inane,

It is really nice web site for quotes . 
I really like the quotes on confidence , courage , risk , fear . 
I also decided to read those every day.
thank you very much for sharing with all of us .

I Like this one the most " A successful person is one who can lay a firm foundation with the bricks that others throw at him or her. ~David Brinkley


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Inane,

Those are definitely thought-provoking quotes. Thank you for posting the site.


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

thanx for sharing
i liked these:

Make the most of yourself, for that is all there is of you. ~Ralph Waldo Emerson



Nobody can make you feel inferior without your consent. ~Eleanor Roosevelt




Knock the "t" off the "can't." ~Samuel Johnson


Just as much as we see in others we have in ourselves. ~William Hazlitt


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

this is the one i most connected to!


A gold medal is a nice thing - but if you're not enough without it, you'll never be enough with it. ~From Cool Runnings


so true
when i was littler i always tried to win medals so i signed up for a lot of competitions and when i didn't win it frustrated me a lot and i felt i had nothing worthy to show people and represent myself,
but now i know better


----------



## grumblina (Jul 6, 2005)

Those were wonderful.  Wanted to share on I didn't see there:

"Do not underestimate your ability" - Buddha


----------



## sesfan4life (Jan 9, 2005)

thank you for the quotes ^_^


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks for those Inane  I'm going to print those out someday.


----------



## togleon (Aug 19, 2005)

These quotes are going to be helpful when I'm having a down day :yes


----------

